# Jag/fh hybrid



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

Just got some fry, and was wondering if anyone has any pics of an adult. They look awsome(jag body with pearls and red breast of fh). I'm just way to anxious to see what an adult looks like to just wait till they grow out. Thanks guys.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

never heard of this happening


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

check Pfish, a while ago they had a pic of Dovii/FH or maybe trimac cross.


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

LW: well, I got 5 of them. Some may be up for sale once grown out, and I get the male that I want to keep.

Paul: thanks, I'll go check it out.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

probably have to do a search for it, I found the pic a long long time ago inadvertantly. I believe it was Pbass', but dont take my word I am not 100% sure.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah that sounds amazing!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

photo credits due to "Pbass" from Pfish.net


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks for the 411 on the pics. Even though mine is half managuense half fh, seeing a pic of half dovii half fh helps show about the same shape it'll take. The pattern was way off from what I'm gonna have on my hands, but the structure should be similar. Thanks again Paul.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool keep us posted KRSwop1


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

fer-shizzle


----------

